# I know this may sound weird...



## Captain Howdy (Nov 14, 2008)

But I'm looking for techno...And I'm going to try to give the best description I can, so someone can hopefully point me in the right direction, because this area is not my forte' at all :/ I shall continue to misuse the term techno:

No vocals :l Techno+vocals doesn't work with me. 
Moderate-to-fast paced...But not "Speedcore"? or whatever that noise is
Actual presence of some bass or something that goes "thump" xD
Sandstorm and Zombie Nation are two that I  can think of  

I can't really think of a way to describe them...but those two songs are the best semblance of what I can hear in my head of what I want. I know there is a ton of furs out there going for this stuff, so my hopes are dangerously high


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2008)

Trance?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe.


----------



## Tweek (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, I got it covered for everyone. I've been collecting techno for over 10 years, so...this may be hit or miss for someone looking for stadium trance you heard somewhere, but give these a try...I was nice enough to post YouTube links so you don't have to pirate to hear them ^_^

It goes "Song Title - Artist."

Strange New World - Push ...When the bass drops at 2:00 it's so sick.

Surreal - Free Radical - Amazing song, plain and simple. Changes up at least three different times with amazing builds.

Innocente (DJ Tiesto remix) - Delerium - So ambient and sexy, aggh!

Dance 4 Life - DJ Tiesto - More like Zombie Nation

Learning to Fly - Mother's Pride - This kid's pretty ok with a yo-yo too, lol.

Deeper Than Deep - Art of Trance - Nice, very dark and heavy.

So High - Eden Transmission - Dunno if you're ready for this one, but here it is anyway...Very trippy and strobey.

I'll PM you my IM address so I can give you more...I tend to be online in the afternoon or night, Eastern Standard Time.

Oh, and lemme know which ones you like the best, I'll give you more.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 15, 2008)

That was an interesting mix, but the only one that struck my fancy at all was So High, though I'm not quite sure why ((doesn't even matter how hard you try, keep in mind I designed this ride to explain in due time)) <_< had to throw in old LP lyrics...

Strange New World was okay after it hit the 2 minute mark too.

but it's good to know that trance sounds like the right sub-genre I'm looking for here.


----------



## LoC (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's a good one, Night Life (by Hypersonic) that you might like:

http://chaosphd.com/Music/03%20-%20Hypersonic%20-%20Night%20Life%20(Electric%20Guitar).mp3

(Edit: You may want to copy and paste that into the address bar, the link is giving shit for some reason.)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

You go, Tweek \m/


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 2, 2008)

LoC said:


> Here's a good one, Night Life (by Hypersonic) that you might like:
> 
> http://chaosphd.com/Music/03%20-%20Hypersonic%20-%20Night%20Life%20(Electric%20Guitar).mp3
> 
> (Edit: You may want to copy and paste that into the address bar, the link is giving shit for some reason.)



The link, both cut/pasting and clicking don't work :/


----------



## LoC (Dec 2, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The link, both cut/pasting and clicking don't work :/



Strange. 

Anyway, you could go to SkreemR and just search for it there.


----------



## Camisado (Dec 7, 2008)

Get them heads crackin' IN THE 303!!

Now playing: 3OH!3 - Photofinnish via FoxyTunes


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 7, 2008)

Camisado said:


> Get them heads crackin' IN THE 303!!
> 
> Now playing: 3OH!3 - Photofinnish via FoxyTunes



...What?



LoC said:


> Strange.
> 
> Anyway, you could go to SkreemR and just search for it there.



It came up in SkreemR, but all the options it gives lead to empty searches :/ and Limewire doesn't have it, nor could I find it on Youtube. I guess it wasn't meant to be :c


----------

